# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  voilà tout a fait ce que j'ai vu lors de mon BTS PA

## boutdchup

Les vidéos sont soutenables, mais j'avoue que je ne peux plus les regarder quand même. je pleure obligatoirement ,ça me rappelle trop de souvenir. c'est exactement ce que j'ai vu, entendu lors de mon BTS en lycée agricole. ce que vous allez voir, je devais le faire ou sinon j'avais 0/20. autant vous dire que j'ai eu 0/20

Quelques photos avant les vidéos de mon expérience de 2 ans dans un milieu horrible

*LA FOIRE AUX BESTIAUX*







*Vidéo en relation* :

http://www.gaia.be/fra/movies/marches_betail.mpg

*ELEVAGE DE PORCS*




*Vidéo en relation*

http://www.gaia.be/fra/movies/porcs.mpg

----------


## ingrid-euh

euh, j'aimerai bien savoir pourquoi ils les frappent ???
mis à part, que les bestioles n'ont plus l'air de rien sentir, je ne comprends pas leur manoeuvre  :hein: 

faudra pas s'étonner que j'ai envie de tous les attacher et de leur faire subir ce qu'ils font à ces pauvres bestioles... 



pour les cochons, j'avais vu pour les truies et la castration...
mais la coupe des dents et de la queue non (j'ai vu celle des oreilles)

----------


## skysthelimit

C'est quoi un BTS pa?

----------


## boutdchup

lol skysthelimit cest un BTS Production Animale

----------


## skysthelimit

Et comment les agriculteurs et les profs (enfin les pros du milieu) parlent de ce genre de pratique ? C'est admis et reconnu ? Pourquoi cette violence ?

----------


## boutdchup

plus que admis et reconnu cest pratiqué et les élèves sont notés dessus !
les gamins des agriculteurs voient leur père faire ça depuis qu'ils sont nés alors ensuite cest normal, j'ai même vu à la foire un gosse de quoi, 4 ans avec un grand baton à la main qui taper les veaux en disant "allé sac à merde" mais attention, pas un petit coup, des grands coups comme dans la vidéo enfait.
cette violence ? parceque "les animaux ne souffrent pas"

----------


## ingrid-euh

et même s'ils ne souffraient pas, ça sert à quoi, vu qu'ils ne répondent même pas aux coups ??

----------


## skysthelimit

Ce que je comprends pas, c'est que s'ils pensent que l'animal ne souffre pas alors ça va les mener à quoi ?

----------


## ingrid-euh

> Ce que je comprends pas, c'est que s'ils pensent que l'animal ne souffre pas alors ça va les mener à quoi ?


  ::  

 :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## skysthelimit

::

----------


## Caro138

quel horreur quand meme ,  heu il fait quoi le mec au cochon ? 

désolé j'ai pas pu regarder les vidéos ; rien que les photos çà me rends triste ! et m'énerve

----------


## qazsdefr

Je pense juste que dans des cas comme ce qui sont montrés un coup de fil à la DSV remetrait les choses en place.

Ce n'est pas normal que des animaux soit maltraités et en mauvais etat sanitaires. La DSV a beaucoup de pouvoir dans ces cas la.

----------


## Adonaye

Pas pu voir les vidéos. Pas le coeur, pas le courage.
Ca provoque des sales trucs, entre l'envie de pleurer et celle de massacrer un con    ::

----------


## ingrid-euh

> quel horreur quand meme ,  heu il fait quoi le mec au cochon ? 
> 
> désolé j'ai pas pu regarder les vidéos ; rien que les photos çà me rends triste ! et m'énerve


il lui coupe la queue, les oreilles et les testicules à vif.

c'est courant et peu couteux !

----------


## ingrid-euh

> Pas pu voir les vidéos. Pas le coeur, pas le courage.
> Ca provoque des sales trucs, entre l'envie de pleurer et celle de massacrer un con


Ca fait surtout réfléchir...

C'est en me forçant à regarder la réalité que je suis devenue vg... car je ne peux pas cautionner ça.

----------


## snoopette

Je n'ai pas le courage de regarder la vidéo!
Ces individus ne sont pas civilisés pour maltraiter des animaux et dire qu'ils ne souffrent pas! Allez, on leur fait la même chose et on dit qu'ils ne souffrent pas, eux non plus???
Bande de .... tuuuutuuuuttttut!!!

----------


## boutdchup

SNOOPETTE, franchement cest regardable, tu peux, moi j'y suis arrivée, et pourtant je zape la plupart des videos, ça montre la conerie humaine, jusqu'ou elle va ! et elle va loin ! enfin moi si je regarde je chiale du début à la fin mais bon ça me rappelle tellement tout ce que j'ai vu... si seulement je pouvais retourner dans le passé...

----------


## elevagema

Je fais un BEPA Agriculture et en se moment je suis chez un agriculteur qui engraisse des poulets et des cochons . Je peux vous dire que le soir je suis heureuse de rentré chez moi et maintenant je profite a fond de la vie avec mes animaux , parce que je peux vous dire que c'est choquant , quand un poulet et trop maigre a son gout il lui arrache la tête , les cochons ont droit a des coups de pieds , les poulet pareil . Sans parlé du poison pour rats alors la complétement choqué d'avoir vue un ratte PLEINE morte sur le chemin et le fermier me sort " saleté" et ila chouté dedans . Moi je vous dis je suis vraiment choqué je n'est plus envie d'y allée mais malheureusement j'y suis forcée ...   ::

----------


## croquette73

J'ai pas eu le coeur a regarder les vidéos !   :beurk:  :beurk: 

Par contre la sur la photos quand il castre le cochons il est endormis ou il est réveiller ??   :hein:  :hein:  :beurk: 

Sa m'énerve tout sa !   :grrr:

----------


## elevagema

> J'ai pas eu le coeur a regarder les vidéos !   :beurk:  :beurk: 
> 
> Par contre la sur la photos quand il castre le cochons il est endormis ou il est réveiller ??   :hein:  :hein:  :beurk: 
> 
> Sa m'énerve tout sa !   :grrr:


Le cochon est éveillé et en pleine souffrance !

----------


## boutdchup

aha le cochon est endormi aha ! si seulement, biensur que non, il est bel et bien conscient et hurle de douleur ! ils avaient même des casques pour la castration à mettre sur les oreilles car ça peterait un verre en cristal le cri des porcelets.
moi qui étais censé le faire... j'ai seulement "accepté" de trier les mâles des femelles, en priant à chaque porcelet pour que ce soit une femelle...

----------

Wha, j'suis bien contente de ne pas avoir fait de BTS PA et de m'être barrée en courant dès la Seconde!    ::  
Ce que tu as vu est très dur, dis donc!   :bisous3: 
Comment as-tu fait pour "encaisser" tout ça?   ::

----------


## chamalow

bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur le forum.

C'est vrai qu'en élevage intensif il y a des choses choquantes, mais je ne peux pas laisser dire que les élèves en BEPA BAC ou BTSA subissent tous ce genre de chose.

Mes deux fils aînés viennent de finir leurs cursus et aucun n'a fréquenté ce genre obsénité durant leurs stages et pourtant ils sont passés dans différents élevages (de taille humaine). 

Pour ma part , je ne suis pas issue du monde agricole et pourtant j'ai tout laché pour retourner à près de 40 ans à  l'école et monter mon exploitation et ce sont les éleveurs que j'ai cotoyé qui m'ont donné le goût à cela. J'ai vu des éleveurs pleurer, veiller et choyer leurs animaux.

Condamnons ceux qui font cela, mais n'en faisons pas une généralité s'il vous plait.

----------


## Bouboune

Merci Chamallow de ton témoignage.. Peutêtre que tes fils pourraient venir ici apporter leurs témoignages ? 

Ce serait instructif selon moi...


Moi, ce qui me choque c'est que des personnes puissent penser qu'un animal ne souffre pas   :suspect: 

L'histoire du gamin.. j'aurai vite fait de le punir.. j'ai connu cela avec des ados qui maltraitaient des mouettes.. ils doivent s'en souvenir encore...

----------


## ingrid-euh

> bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur le forum.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'en élevage intensif il y a des choses choquantes, mais je ne peux pas laisser dire que les élèves en BEPA BAC ou BTSA subissent tous ce genre de chose.
> 
> Mes deux fils aînés viennent de finir leurs cursus et aucun n'a fréquenté ce genre obsénité durant leurs stages et pourtant ils sont passés dans différents élevages (de taille humaine). 
> 
> Pour ma part , je ne suis pas issue du monde agricole et pourtant j'ai tout laché pour retourner à près de 40 ans à  l'école et monter mon exploitation et ce sont les éleveurs que j'ai cotoyé qui m'ont donné le goût à cela. J'ai vu des éleveurs pleurer, veiller et choyer leurs animaux.
> 
> Condamnons ceux qui font cela, mais n'en faisons pas une généralité s'il vous plait.


oui, ce serait super, si tes fils pouvaient venir témoigner !

----------


## chamalow

::    Je vais leurs demander

----------

Comme dit Chamalow, ne mettons pas tout les éleveurs dans la même marmites.
Ils existe des éleveurs qui sont révolté par le massacre que certains font.
De plus la souffrance animal est dans nos assiettes, la viande est imprimé par la souffrance animal.

Au USA, ils sont entrain de faire une expérimentations sur des détenus, en les nourrissant que avec du Bio et de la viande venant d'éleveur bio.
Ce qui c'est produit, ben ils furent plus paisible et en meilleurs santé.

De 1 les animaux d'élevages intensif, n'ont pas vécu le maternage dès leur naissance/
De 2 sont bourrés d'antibiotiques
De 3 les substances de stress permanent du à la maltraitance rende la viande pas bonne pour la santé.

Donc moi, je préfère débourser plus pour de la viande que je sais bio que de la viande pas cher et impreignée de la douleur de l'animal et m'en rendre malade

----------


## ingrid-euh

moi je suis vgr, ça résout le problème    ::

----------


## chrystelle91

> Comme dit Chamalow, ne mettons pas tout les éleveurs dans la même marmites.
> Ils existe des éleveurs qui sont révolté par le massacre que certains font.
> De plus la souffrance animal est dans nos assiettes, la viande est imprimé par la souffrance animal.
> 
> Au USA, ils sont entrain de faire une expérimentations sur des détenus, en les nourrissant que avec du Bio et de la viande venant d'éleveur bio.
> Ce qui c'est produit, ben ils furent plus paisible et en meilleurs santé.
> 
> De 1 les animaux d'élevages intensif, n'ont pas vécu le maternage dès leur naissance/
> De 2 sont bourrés d'antibiotiques
> ...


Pour la viande bio, c'est de la poudre aux yeux...   ::  

Les conditions de transport et d'abattage sont les mêmes. Donc les animaux bio meurent aussi dans la souffrance et la peur. 

Le seul moyen de consommer sans souffrance c'est d'être vgl, il ne faut pas se mentir.

----------

> Envoyé par Nicodemus
> 
> Comme dit Chamalow, ne mettons pas tout les éleveurs dans la même marmites.
> Ils existe des éleveurs qui sont révolté par le massacre que certains font.
> De plus la souffrance animal est dans nos assiettes, la viande est imprimé par la souffrance animal.
> 
> Au USA, ils sont entrain de faire une expérimentations sur des détenus, en les nourrissant que avec du Bio et de la viande venant d'éleveur bio.
> Ce qui c'est produit, ben ils furent plus paisible et en meilleurs santé.
> 
> ...


Ne pas mettre tout le monde dans la même marmite    ::  
Il existe des abattoires et des transporteurs qui ne sont pas ainsi.
Faut pas généraliser...    ::

----------


## chrystelle91

Ah oui, ça existe des morts sans souffrance? 

Des transports sans stress? 

Tu as des adresses, des suivis des animaux que tu manges? 

Ne pas mettre tout le monde dans la même marmitte je veux bien, mais il faudrait arréter de prendre les animaux pour des biens de consommation comme tu le dis toi même.    ::

----------

Euh ceci dit, on ne vit pas dans le monde des bisounours, mais si vous ne mangez pas bio et que ça vient de l'intensif, ben c'est pas mieux...

Les plantes ça vie aussi.

Je ne mettrai jamais tout le monde dans la même marmite.
Le poulet, bah il vient de la ferme à côté de chez moi (boeuf, porc et le reste je ne mange pas), les oeuf viennent de nos poules...

----------


## chrystelle91

> Euh ceci dit, on ne vit pas dans le monde des bisounours, mais si vous ne mangez pas bio et que ça vient de l'intensif, ben c'est pas mieux...


Nan je te parle d'être vg, donc oui je ne mange pas de viande, peu importe la provenance à vrai dire. Que ça soit bio ou non, les animaux sont tués pour rien, pour de l'égoisme pur.




> Les plantes ça vie aussi.


Ca faisait longtemps.    ::  

Oui ça vit, mais ça ne souffre pas, jusqu'à preuve du contraire.

Et je ne vois pas le rapport avec ce que j'énonce précédement. 





> Le poulet, bah il vient de la ferme à côté de chez moi (boeuf, porc et le reste je ne mange pas), les oeuf viennent de nos poules...


Donc tu ne manges jamais à l'extérieur, et tu ne manges pas d'autres animaux quand tu es invitée chez des amis? 
Ca te ferait quoi de manger tes poules? 
Ca ne te pose pas de problèmes de manger un être vivant sensible?

----------


## ingrid-euh

pour les plantes, je préfère dire qu'en mangeant des animaux, on provoque la mort de davantage de plantes.

----------


## susy

Moi j'ai fais un DUT agronomie.

Je croie bien que j'ai tout fais, entre bovins, caprins ovins porcins...ect.

Dailleurs j'ai écris un texte à propos du stage en exploitation agricole. obligatoire bien sur !



http://rescue.forumactif.com/vegetarism ... 169062.htm

----------


## ingrid-euh

????? ké ?????

en agronomie on fait toutes ces horreurs ????

c'est pas vrai...

je voulais tenter le concours A pour agro... parce que j'adore les plantes...

----------


## ingrid-euh

Merci pour ton témoignage, je l'ai lu et je m'en irai le rajouter à mon site, dès que je pourrai !

----------


## liliebird

ma grande soeur a passé le diplôme d'ingénieur en agronomie, elle a eut plusieurs stages dont le premier avec des vaches à viande/céréales et un autre avec l'élevage de poisson. Elle est pas trop mal tombée, certains collègues à elle ont eut les cochons comme stage et ça c l'horreur (que de l'intensif en france)
bref c très dur mais si tu fais ça pour devenir agricultrice bio ça peut valoir le coup de serrer les dents pour après nous faire de beaux produits végétariens et bios! Bon faut avoir le courage moi je crois que je fait une dépréssion si je faisai ça

----------


## boutdchup

le bio cest de la belle connerie ! ahahahaha
les poulets dit bio, ils vivent en effet dehors , mais ! mais seulement les 3 premiers mois de leur vie et ensuite ils sont enfermé dans des cages minuscule pour être engraissés pendantr 2 autre mois ! et les chapon bio ! hein ?? et bien on les a castré dune manière si horrible que y'en a 1 sur 2 qui y reste !!!
bio bio bio ça veut pas dire que l'animal est bien traité !
il est tué de la meme manière, transporté de la meme manière ! cest juste qu'on lui donne pas du mais transgénique a bouffer !

----------


## ingrid-euh

> le bio cest de la belle connerie ! ahahahaha
> les poulets dit bio, ils vivent en effet dehors , mais ! mais seulement les 3 premiers mois de leur vie et ensuite ils sont enfermé dans des cages minuscule pour être engraissés pendantr 2 autre mois ! et les chapon bio ! hein ?? et bien on les a castré dune manière si horrible que y'en a 1 sur 2 qui y reste !!!
> bio bio bio ça veut pas dire que l'animal est bien traité !
> il est tué de la meme manière, transporté de la meme manière ! cest juste qu'on lui donne pas du mais transgénique a bouffer !


ahhhh ??? ça m'intéresse ça  :Smile: 

tu as des preuves ? des vidéos ? des témoignages ? 

 ::

----------

MDR!!!

Non j'ai fais un BTS Productions animales et faut arrêter vos bêtises!

Les animaux sont bien traité c'est quand même le gagne pain des éleveurs et un animal en stress n'est pas bénéfique pour l'éleveur, bien au contraire.
Après chaque race a ces spécificités d'élevage aussi oui un cochon cela se castre jeune, un canard sa se gave, une vache laitier sera plutôt de morphologie maigre (mais quand on connais pas c'est facile de dire "maltraitance" a tout va)

Pour les contrôles, il y a la DSV et les éleveurs adhèrent souvent a des groupements donc a des charte de qualités...

Oki il y aura toujours des exceptions mais sa c'est partout pas que dans l'élevage de rente !!! regarder les élevages canins, ou même  ailleurs, l'homme est cruel et même envers ses congénères humains!

----------


## Laurellange

Et la bêtise humaine ça se soigne ?   :hein:

----------


## Youki

> MDR!!!
> 
> Non j'ai fais un BTS Productions animales et faut arrêter vos bêtises!
> 
> Les animaux sont bien traité c'est quand même le gagne pain des éleveurs et un animal en stress n'est pas bénéfique pour l'éleveur, bien au contraire.
> Après chaque race a ces spécificités d'élevage aussi oui un cochon cela se castre jeune, un canard sa se gave, une vache laitier sera plutôt de morphologie maigre (mais quand on connais pas c'est facile de dire "maltraitance" a tout va)
> 
> Pour les contrôles, il y a la DSV et les éleveurs adhèrent souvent a des groupements donc a des charte de qualités...
> 
> ...


C'est sûr que si tout le monde résonnait comme toi, ces pauvres bêtes n'en finiraient pas de souffrir !
Je suis sûre que toi aussi tu accepterais avec plaisir qu'on t'enfonce un tuyau dans le bide  (tu sais un peu comme une fibroscopie mais sans anesthésie !) et qu'on te gave jusqu'à ce que ton foie aille jusqu'à doubler de son volume initial  :demon:  !!
Ce genre de pratique ce n'est pas de la maltraitance pour toi ??!

----------


## Hyacou

ayant fait un bac en productions animales,je peux aussi en parler et effectivement Emma toi tu vis dans un monde de Bisounours   ::  
J'aurais aimé connaitre ta super ecole ou tout est si génial et ou les animaux ne souffrent pas!
Effectivement on en voit des choses et je ne le souhaite a personne

----------


## ingrid-euh

> Et la bêtise humaine ça se soigne ?   :hein:


Bonne question...   :hein: 

Je crois qu'il y en a une qui vit effectivement dans le monde des Bisounours là...

----------


## liliebird

> le bio cest de la belle connerie ! ahahahaha
> les poulets dit bio, ils vivent en effet dehors , mais ! mais seulement les 3 premiers mois de leur vie et ensuite ils sont enfermé dans des cages minuscule pour être engraissés pendantr 2 autre mois ! et les chapon bio ! hein ?? et bien on les a castré dune manière si horrible que y'en a 1 sur 2 qui y reste !!!
> bio bio bio ça veut pas dire que l'animal est bien traité !
> il est tué de la meme manière, transporté de la meme manière ! cest juste qu'on lui donne pas du mais transgénique a bouffer !


heu détend toi quand je parlais de devenir agriculteur bio je parlais de légumes...

----------


## nathy_01

des noms des noms sur les personnes qui élèvent, transportent et tuent des animaux sans les faire souffrir ! 
Moi, je demande à voir et en attendant, eh bien je ne mange pas de chair animale. Au moins, je suis certaine de ne faire souffrir aucun animal.

----------


## Columba

Pour moi c'est tout vu, même si les animaux sont bien traités ont les tuent pour "rien" (juste parce qu'on a l'habitude de manger du cadavre    ::   et qu'on aime le goût). Notre corps n'a pas besoin de ça pour vivre et il s'en porte très bien sans    ::  

Les éleveurs ont le même objectif : produire. Bio ou pas une exploitation doit être rentable et on ne doit pas faire de "chichis" pour un animal malade ou un peu trop chétif à la naissance. J'ai fait la visite d'un accouvoir et d'un éleveur de poulets industriels, tout est absolument optimisé sans penser à l'animal en lui-même et surtout à son bien être. L'animal est une chose et il sert à nourrir les gens. Et nous les humains à quoi sert-on ?   :hein:

----------


## boutdchup

alors là moi on pourra me sortir 50mille fois qu'il ne faut pas généraliser... JE GENERALISERAI TOUJOURS ! jai visité 50 élevages, et cetait la même horreur partout, faut pas se leurer, les bellesz vaches dans les prés, elles ont toutes subi des misères !!

----------


## Bouboune

> le bio cest de la belle connerie ! ahahahaha
> les poulets dit bio, ils vivent en effet dehors , mais ! mais seulement les 3 premiers mois de leur vie et ensuite ils sont enfermé dans des cages minuscule pour être engraissés pendantr 2 autre mois


C'est vrai ?   :suspect:

----------


## ingrid-euh

> MDR!!!
> 
> Non j'ai fais un BTS Productions animales et faut arrêter vos bêtises!
> 
> Les animaux sont bien traité c'est quand même le gagne pain des éleveurs et un animal en stress n'est pas bénéfique pour l'éleveur, bien au contraire.
> Après chaque race a ces spécificités d'élevage aussi oui un cochon cela se castre jeune, *un canard sa se gave*, une vache laitier sera plutôt de morphologie maigre (mais quand on connais pas c'est facile de dire "maltraitance" a tout va)
> 
> Pour les contrôles, il y a la DSV et les éleveurs adhèrent souvent a des groupements donc a des charte de qualités...
> 
> Oki il y aura toujours des exceptions mais sa c'est partout pas que dans l'élevage de rente !!! regarder les élevages canins, ou même ailleurs, l'homme est cruel et même envers ses congénères humains!


bah ouais, tout le monde le sait ici ! UN CANARD, CA SE GAVE !!!

tu ne serais pas une omni accomplie par hasard ?

----------


## boutdchup

> MDR!!!
> 
> Non j'ai fais un BTS Productions animales *et faut arrêter vos bêtises!*
> 
> *Les animaux sont bien traité* c'est quand même le gagne pain des éleveurs et un animal en stress n'est pas bénéfique pour l'éleveur, bien au contraire.
> Après chaque race a ces spécificités d'élevage aussi oui *un cochon cela se castre jeune, un canard sa se gave, une vache laitier sera plutôt de morphologie maigre* (mais quand on connais pas c'est facile de dire "maltraitance" a tout va)
> 
> Pour les contrôles, il y a la DSV et les éleveurs adhèrent souvent a des groupements donc a des charte de qualités...
> 
> Oki il y aura toujours des exceptions mais sa c'est partout pas que dans l'élevage de rente !!! regarder les élevages canins, ou même  ailleurs, l'homme est cruel et même envers ses congénères humains!


qu'est ce tu viens foutre sur rescue toi ?

----------


## boutdchup

> Envoyé par Emma*
> 
> MDR!!!
> 
> Non j'ai fais un BTS Productions animales et faut arrêter vos bêtises!
> 
> Les animaux sont bien traité c'est quand même le gagne pain des éleveurs et un animal en stress n'est pas bénéfique pour l'éleveur, bien au contraire.
> Après chaque race a ces spécificités d'élevage aussi oui un cochon cela se castre jeune, un canard sa se gave, une vache laitier sera plutôt de morphologie maigre (mais quand on connais pas c'est facile de dire "maltraitance" a tout va)
> 
> ...


youki je t'adore    ::

----------


## AZUR

Je mets les photos et les images sur mon blog!
Répugnant!   :beurk:

----------


## melasse

ton témoignage est très intéressant, et ta démarche est très utile

merci à toi  :surprised:

----------


## roger

ENlever moi un doute 
 J'ai toujours habiter à la campagne et eu des animaux domestiques ( chats , chien ) Par contre , à part les vaccins , je n'ai jamais eu à faire d'interventions pour quelque cause que se soit . Vivant en pleine nature et en totale liberté mes animaux ne pouvaient gêner personne 
 Maintenant je vis en lotissement et pour ne gêner personne je n'ai plus d'animaux de compagnie ---les précédents étant mort de leur belle mort 
 Quand je vois vos avatars ,en les examinant  : *j'ai des doutes sérieux* 
- Une opération pour stéréliser même bien faite , même sans aucune souffrance pour l'animal laisse chez celui-ci une énorme souffrance "morale " : à l'origine , ces animaux , même domestiqué , sont fait pour se reproduire et c'est de la BARBARIE  que de vouloir les en empêcher 
 Il n'y a rien de plus beau-
-qu'un chat qui vit sa vie de "matou " 
- qu'une chatte qui " allume" et qui une dizaine de jours plus tard ronronne en ------attendant 
 Veuillez me confirmer que vous n'avez pas faire souffrir vos compagnons sur ce détail  : ce serait trop terrible , c'est une douleur , pour un animal , qui ne s'éfface JAMAIS [u]

----------


## Daniel-San

> - Une opération pour stéréliser même bien faite , même sans aucune souffrance pour l'animal laisse chez celui-ci une énorme souffrance "morale " : à l'origine , ces animaux , même domestiqué , sont fait pour se reproduire et c'est de la BARBARIE  que de vouloir les en empêcher


Souffrance morale?????
Qu'en sais-tu? Et je te pose très sérieusement cette question...* qu'en sais-tu?*.






> Il n'y a rien de plus beau-
> -qu'un chat qui vit sa vie de "matou " 
> - qu'une chatte qui " allume" et qui une dizaine de jours plus tard ronronne en ------attendant 
>  Veuillez me confirmer que vous n'avez pas faire souffrir vos compagnons sur ce détail  : ce serait trop terrible , c'est une douleur , pour un animal , qui ne s'éfface JAMAIS [u]


Il n'y a rien de pire de tuer des animaux car ils sont en surnombre et qu'il ne trouvent pas de foyer pour se faire adopter.

Il n'y a rien de pire que de les tuer parce qu'on projette son propre désirs sur ces animaux, qu'il s'agit non pas là de quelque chose de rationnel mais d'anthropomorphisme que de croire que ces animaux ont "besoins psychologiquement" de copuler. Ce "besoin" n'est lié qu'à leur biologie. Et les animaux opérés seront de la même manière qu'une très vieille chatte trop âgée pour se reproduire et ne souffriront en rien moralement.

----------


## roger

Ayant pendant 60 ans  vécu en pleine campagne je puis vous assurer que la question ne se pose même pas : on en est certain 
Mis à part quelques races , la majorité des chats et chiens ne sont pas fait pour vivre aussi domestiqué , sans aucune volonté , sans aucun besoin d'efforts avec aussi peu de désirs  
J'ai à de nombreuses reprises gardés pendant les vacances à la grande satisfaction de leurs maitres des chats et chiens que je qualifierai"de ville " je puis vous assurer qu'en 1 mois de vie au contact de la nature , avec tout le confort d'une maison ces bêtes étaient transformées : plus souple , plus vive ----comme des vacances pour eux aussi ( sans oublier que la 2eme année quand ils nous voient après 11 mois on est certain qu'ils n'ont pas oubliés ----au point de vexer leurs maitres )
 Le regard ne trompe pas : l'envie de vivre le lendemain se lit dans les yeux ------le confort ne fait pas tout et ne suffit pas 
 Quand à se comporter à 2 ans comme une vieille chatte de + de 10 ans  est-ce une satisfaction ----*qu'en sais-tu ?*

----------


## ingrid-euh

et pour un juste milieu, ne vaut-il pas mieux les stériliser pour éviter de devoir tuer des portées non désirées ?
n'y a-t'il pas une atroce souffrance pour la mère que de lui retirer ses nouveaux-nés ?

dans l'hypothèse que les animaux peuvent avoir du plaisir pendant les rapports, comment expliquer alors qu'ils n'en ont pas occasionnellement au lieu d'attendre les chaleurs des femelles ? (sans parler des simulations pour la domination).

----------


## roger

Un juste milieu : c'est quoi ? Je ferai toujours référence à la nature qui fait ( et fera ) toujours bien les choses : quoiqu'on n'en dise , nous ne faisons que nous adapter 
 Naturellement , quant aux chats , les femelles se cachent pour accoucher car les males sont sans pitié pour les chatons dans le seul but de provoquer un retour en chaleur plus rapide : car sans retour en chaleur le refus est net 
 Pendant les chaleurs une chatte prend énormément de plaisir -----il suffit de l'observer , elle est incontrolable 
 N'y a t'il pas une souffrance bien aussi grande à refuser TOUTE SA VIE une maternité à une chatte ? 
 Evidemment nos avis ne peuvent être que différents entre un chat de ville et un de la campagne !
Au fil des générations le chat de ville s'est sélectionné bien involontairement pour s'adapter : pour son confort = pas sûr ; pour son maitre ( un chat n'a pas de maitre mais une maison , c'est chez lui un caractère je dirai génétique )pour le confort et la bonne conscience de son maitre , plus sûrement mais , est-ce un chat , avec son caractère de chat ?
 C'est nous qui prétendons ce qui est juste pour eux , mais est-ce si bon pour eux !!!!!!

----------


## ingrid-euh

j'aimerai juste savoir les études que vous avez fait (passez par la case présentation également)...

vous ne faites qu'interpréter des comportements. ce n'est pas un avis objectif.


nous sommes ici sur un forum de sauvetage d'animaux. si on vous écoute, on laisse tout le monde faire des portées. et comment fait-on pour les animaux non adoptés ? on continue de tolérer les assassinats, les abandons lâches et on laisse crever les animaux que l'on ne peut nourrir ou laisser errants ?

croyez-vous que tout le monde a les moyens de nourrir un couple de chat et tous leurs descendants ?

et pour une portée désirée, combien d'animaux qui sont déjà là et qui cherchent une nouvelle famille seront condamnés ?

on pourrait laisser faire les choses si ces animaux étaient sauvages, car il y aurait une régulation naturelle. mais ce n'est pas le cas. la preuve, les refuges sont remplis à craquer.

----------


## roger

Pas de chance -----je ne pensais pas que le seul certificat d'études de 1959 était discriminatoire pour échanger sur un forum : ferais-je beaucoup de fautes ?
 -Mon avis objectif est que vous prenez le problème à l'envers : en effet vous n'arriverez jamais à vider les refuges que les inconscients remplissent sans beaucoup de scrupules d'ailleurs 
 - Ayant été élu d'un petit village à 25 km d'une grande ville je pense avoir recueilli et conduit au chenil 3 à 5 chiens chaque année abandonnés à la veille des vacances ------*certains adoptés depuis moins de 6 mois* 
 Je suis certain que tout le monde n'a pas les moyens d'entretenir un couple de chats ( ou de chiens ) et c'est à ce niveau que votre intervention aurait plus de résultat : RESPONSABILISER 
 Comme dit dans mon 1 er post , je ne suis plus à la campagne et , ma façon de concevoir l'existence de mes animaux domestiques ( chats ) est incompatible avec le milieu peuplé ou je suis donc j'ai préféré ne plus en avoir : en effet j'aurais été contraint de les stéréliser , de couper éventuellement les griffes pour qu'ils ne grattent pas les petits semis des voisins -----ou un canapé qui n'est pas le mien ( nos animaux ont le droit de nous gêner mais nous n'avons pas le droit d'imposer cette gêne à nos voisins ): pratiques que au vu de mes convictions sur la liberté de mes animaux je ne tolère pas 
 Aimer les animaux c'est peut être aussi cela
N B : bien qu'ayant vécu 60 ans en pleine campagne , je n'ai jamais pêché et chassé . Par contre je sais reconnaitre une hase d'un lièvre rien qu'à la façon de courir  : je sais observer une compagnie de perdreaux qui se défile pendant que la mère en boitant dévie notre attention

----------


## ingrid-euh

je ne pensais pas aux fautes, mais plus aux idées que vous lancez. 

qui vous a dit que je ne prenais pas le problème dans ce sens ?
dans ma signature, vous y trouverez mes trois sites. pour moi, le meilleur moyen d'arrêter ce cycle est d'informer et c'est ce que je fais.

après, il faut quand même prendre des mesures pour freiner la surpopulation.

je pense que ça ne fait plaisir à personne de stériliser les animaux. mais au moins, ça diminue la probabilité qu'il y ait des imbéciles qui soient tentés de faire des portées. c'est écurant de pénaliser les animaux, mais on n'a pas trop le choix je crois...

----------


## Columba

Personnellement, évidemment qu'un animal qui vit plus au contact de la nature est plus "épanoui" qu'un animal vivant en appartement, dans le sens où il a un comportement proche du naturel. Mais il ne faut pas oublier que les animaux domestiques ont une grande capacité d'adaptation et peuvent être heureux dans un espace plus réduit à partir du moment où leur environnement est adapté et ludique pour eux. En ce qui concerne la stérilisation, non vraiment je comprend pas la pensée comme quoi le chat serait "malheureux" de pas avoir fait de bébés.  Ca ne m'a jamais traversé l'esprit d'ailleurs car pour moi un animal stérilisé aura une vie plus tranquille, plus cool et ne s'en portera pas plus mal. Les animaux stérilisés ne meurent pas de frustration ou que sais-je, ils vivent normalement et apprécient tout aussi bien d'autres plaisirs(que celui de se reproduire    ::   ).De plus, vu les graves problèmes de surpopulation féline, il devrait être obligatoire de le faire, pour éviter les massacres. Je vais prendre un autre exemple (parce que je connais bien celui là    ::   ).Mon lapin a été castré a 1an 1/2 car il sautait sur tout ce qui bougeait (moi y compris) et devenait carrément agressif à la longue. En le castrant il est devenu plus cool et moins nerveux. Je pense que ça lui a été très bénéfique pour lui même. Il continue pourtant à courir dans le jardin et à faire des cabrioles    ::

----------


## AZUR

Pas de stérilisation, pas de castration? désolée, mais c'est nous qui sommes en bout de chaîne qui réccupérons quand c'est possible ces pauvres bêtes et leur cherchons un nouveau maître!
J'ai vécu petite à la campagne avec 9 chat(te)s: s'ils n'avaient pas été castrés et stérilisés,on pouvait monter un refuge en peu de temps!
Quel tissu d'inepties!

----------


## roger

Vos convictions font que vous aurez de plus en plus de cas et avec la conjoncture peut être qu'ils seront plus difficiles à solutionner 
 Ce n'est pas au moment de l'adoption qu'il faut responsabiliser mais bien avant : en effet tout le monde n'est pas apte à entretenir des animaux domestiques voir même à avoir un animal = le problème est là 
Le jour ou le choix est fait globalement c'est presque sincère sauf que beaucoup n'ont aucune idée à quoi ils s'engagent : MAIS l'animal de compagnie générant dans notre "monde riche" un chiffre d'affaire important -----il est bien délicat de "créer un permis animal de compagnie " 
Mis à part quelques races les animaux ne sont pas fait pour vivre en ville :je vous assure que"n 1 mois à la campagne ( avec le confort ) vous ne le reconnaissez plus ------ce n'est pas de l'adaptation c'est de la résignation 
- 9 chat(te)s------ça me fait bondir quand on connait le caractère naturellement indépendant de cet animal

----------


## Columba

Nan mais quand je parle de massacres ce n'est pas forcément à cause des proprios qui les abandonnent. Il n'y a pas de rapport direct avec le choix des adoptants pour les minous des refuges. En laissant reproduire à tout va des chats, les chats qui naissent dans la nature n'appartiennent à personne. Ils nuisent à vraie faune sauvage (dans certaines régions c'est un vrai problème pour des espèces d'oiseaux protégées). Ces chats sans maître sont empoisonnés, chassés, renversés, et subissent toutes les horreurs possibles et inimaginables. Il y a des gens comme moi (comme pas mal de ce forum) qui les récupèrent, qui les soignent et qui les placent en prenant soin de les castrer pour empêcher ce cercle infernal de continuer (je peux pas prétendre en avoir beaucoup sauver, mais j'ai aidé ceux que j'ai pu croisé sur ma route). Quand les gens auront compris que c'est à cause de la repro que les refuges se remplissent, qu'ils stopperont cette folle idée de faire reproduire ses animaux, alors là peut être que qu'on avancera efficacement dans la PA.

----------


## roger

Aurore 45 ,
Au démarrage c'est TOUJOURS une personne qui a abandonné un animal . L'abandon est plus facile à la campagne par les citadins ( un p'tit tour en voiture , on ouvre la portière , on pousse et on ferme les yeux = les ruraux n'ont qu'à se débrouiller avec le cadeau ) 
 Pour les chiens , c'est plus facile à capturer = il y a peu de chiens errants mais les chats , c'est un tout autre problème ; en une semaine un chat devient  un peu sauvage , méfiant et apprends à survivre 
Il est certain que votre façon d'intervenir ne règle que peu de cas : la nature en solutionne un plus grand nombre ; d'autre part les chasseurs n'aiment pas ce genre de prédateurs et savent bien reconnaitre le chat de "Mme truc " qui va un peu trop loin . Le pourcentage qui survit suffit amplement à renouveler le "stock "de chats errants annéantissant l'éfficacité d' une grande part de vos interventions 
 J'ai des doutes quant à l'adaptation d'un chat capturé après abandon , stérélisé et redevenu domestique 
Quand les gens comprendront que avoir un animal de compagnie creer des DEVOIRS et des RESPONSABILITES il est certain que le nombre diminuera au grand désespoir de tous  ceux qui vivent du chiffre d'affaire que sont les animaux de compagnie 
 Il est facile , il faut juste s'en donner les moyens ,de controler le nombre des animaux domestiques : *Les éleveurs sont contraints de tenir à jour un registre et de justifier tous les mouvements de leurs animaux dûement identifiés sous peine de sanctions* --------il est donc IMPERATIF de créeer un registre pour TOUS les animaux de compagnie 
Je suis désolé de ne pas dialoguer dans le même sens que vous (  à quoi servirait un forum sans débats ) mais le problème des chats errants n'existait pratiquement pas dans les années 1955/1965 à la campagne : tous les chats avaient le gite et le couvert et un "niveau de vie " semblable  quoique le rayon aliments pour chats et chiens on ne savait pas ce que c'était 
 C'est la mode de l'animal de compagnie et leur nombre qui grandit toujours qui pose problème ( comment refuser un animal pour l'anniversaire à Théo ! ): on ne possède pas un chat comme un téléphone portable --------un chat créeer des contraintes à assumer :*IL FAUT Y PENSER AVANT*

----------


## ingrid-euh

je suis bien d'accord avec vous, c'est pour cela que j'informe, notamment via mes sites.

mais il faut bien faire qqch pour ceux qui sont abandonnés, non ?

----------


## Columba

> J'ai des doutes quant à l'adaptation d'un chat capturé après abandon , stérélisé et redevenu domestique


Dans bien des cas, des chats errants sont capturés, identifiés et stérilisés et s'ils ne sont pas adoptables on les relâche dans un coin si possible "tranquille". C'est un bon moyen de limiter les dégâts et les populations excessives de chats. 




> C'est la mode de l'animal de compagnie et leur
> nombre qui grandit toujours qui pose problème ( comment refuser un
> animal pour l'anniversaire à Théo ! ): on ne possède pas un chat comme
> un téléphone portable --------un chat créeer des contraintes à assumer :*IL FAUT Y PENSER AVANT*


Justement leur nombre augmente à cause de quoi ? Les élevages, les particuliers, les reproductions sauvages (justement on pourra donner un chaton à Théo gratos comme ça!). Bref, en un mot, stérilisons, pour moi et pour beaucoup de personnes faisant de la PA c'est absolument incontournable (la SPA l'a bien compris    ::   ). 

Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il faut faire un travail de fond pour que les gens soient informés. Malheureusement, les gens de nos jours se foutent de tout. Tout est réduit à l'état de consommation.Les animaux sont réduits à l'état d'objets. Donc c'est normal de les manger, c'est normal de les jetter à la rue quand ils sont trop vieux, c'est normal de les laisser crever et de ne pas les soigner parce que "en reprendre un à l'animalerie c'est pas cher", c'est normal de les tuer, de les utiliser dans les labos etc. Les mentalités ne sont pas prêtes d'évoluer. L'homme oublie quelque peu qu'il vit dans un monde peuplé d'êtres vivants sensibles, pour lui tout est à sa disposition. 

Ceci est ma dernière intervention parce que cela pourri quelque peu le post...  :fou:

----------


## roger

citation aurore 45 
_Ceci est ma dernière intervention parce que cela pourri quelque peu le post_.
-
C'est tellement simple de ne pas débattre : vous êtes convaincue de la justesse de vos actions qui ne sauvent ( sous quelles contraintes ) qu'un petit nombre d'animaux mais hélas multiplient le nombre des animaux errants 
Dans on ex-commune , pendant des années une vieille dame nourrissait une trentaine de chats errants  = ils proliféraient . A son décès , personne n'a pris le relais et on s'est aperçu que le nombre a fortement diminué : moins bien nourri les minettes ne font que 2 portées par an avec moins de naissances 
-
_Justement leur nombre augmente à cause de quoi ?_-
-
 Tout simplement la possibilité données par les magasins de vente et l'absence de suivi : il est tellement facile de satisfaire un caprice , une envie de décoration remise en cause à la première difficulté pourtant prévisible : départ en vacances de la famille , contrainte pour les soins , bruit ..........
C'est visible que ce sont les chats qui posent le plus de problèmes ( essayer d'en capturer un mais mettez des lunettes avant ) . Quant aux poissons , dont on ne parle jamais : ça ne pleure pas , ça fait pas de bruit et la méthode pour s'en séparer , contrairement à celle des chats , ne laisse aucune trace 
 Il est impératif pour diminuer sérieusement le nombre de cas douloureux de tenir officiellement un registre des animaux de compagnie et de sanctionner ceux qui ne peuvent se justifier : cela ne ferait pas plaisir à tous ceux qui font du chiffre d'affaire  animaux de compagnie
 OU EST LE PROBLEME ....QUAND ON DIT AIMER SES ANIMAUX

----------


## ingrid-euh

ah ah c'est un sacré débat le "on aime les animaux !"

on aime les bons côtés, mais pas les mauvais.

on les catégorise. il y en a qui serait complètement impensable d'en manger certains, alors que d'autres sont "nés" pour ça...

 ::

----------


## AZUR

> Vos convictions font que vous aurez de plus en plus de cas et avec la conjoncture peut être qu'ils seront plus difficiles à solutionner 
>  Ce n'est pas au moment de l'adoption qu'il faut responsabiliser mais bien avant : en effet tout le monde n'est pas apte à entretenir des animaux domestiques voir même à avoir un animal = le problème est là 
> Le jour ou le choix est fait globalement c'est presque sincère sauf que beaucoup n'ont aucune idée à quoi ils s'engagent : MAIS l'animal de compagnie générant dans notre "monde riche" un chiffre d'affaire important -----il est bien délicat de "créer un permis animal de compagnie " 
> Mis à part quelques races les animaux ne sont pas fait pour vivre en ville :je vous assure que"n 1 mois à la campagne ( avec le confort ) vous ne le reconnaissez plus ------ce n'est pas de l'adaptation c'est de la résignation 
> - 9 chat(te)s------ça me fait bondir quand on connait le caractère naturellement indépendant de cet animal


Indépendants ou pas, mes chats s'entendaient très bien entre eux; j'en ai même réccupérée une dans le midi qui a fini ses jours avec eux! Moi c'est la bêtise humaine qui me fait bondir!

----------


## Acanthosoma

Mes cousins sont agriculteurs, je leur ai montré ces photos et vidéos ils sont profondément choqués    ::  

jamais ils n'ont fait ça, les cochons sont bien traités, les vaches aussi et le taureau la même

Personnellement je vois ça dans le cadre de mon BTS je crois que je ne me gênerai pas pour donner quelques coups à ceux qui maltraitent ces bestioles quitte à avoir une plainte et arrêter mon bts.....

Honteux et je plains ces pauvres bêtes, je comprends pourquoi la viande me dégoûte maintenant, c'est comme si je mangeais mes amis, les bêtes    ::

----------


## roger

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi plainte n'a pas été déposée 
 A moins que ! ! ! ! ! 
 Quand on dit aimer les animaux , je ne vois pas pourquoi la création d'un registre officiel des animaux de compagnie ( et le faire respecter )  poserait problème : pour ma part , j'y suis très favorable

----------


## Daniel-San

Donc, je reprends : stériliser les animaux c'est pas bien, faut pas le faire, il "faudrait" selon vous (avec un avis subjectif qui n'a rien de réaliste : j'ai vu que... mon expérience m'a montré que...) au moins une portée.

Donc, 
La première année deux chats vont se reproduire :
2 chats (une chatte, un mâle qui se reproduisent)
*2*


Deuxième année :
2 chats + 4 chatons qui sont né (petite moyenne, 4 c'est pas beaucoup pour les chats mais imaginons que certains soient morts, etc. sur ces 4 chatons imaginons 2 femelles et deux mâles, les deux femelles feront elles aussi chacune 4 chatons l'année suivante, pas avec leur frère mais avec d'autres) :
*6*


Troisième année, ces chatons devenu grands vont eu aussi se reproduire comme je le disais :
2 chats + 4 chats + *8 chatons*
*14*


Quatrième année,...
2 chats + 4 chats + 8 chats + *16 chatons
30*


Cinquième année...
2 chats + 4 chats + 8 chats + 16 chats + *32 chatons
62*


Sixième année...
2 chats + 4 chats + 8 chats + 16 chats + 32 chats +* 64 chatons
126
*

Septième année...
2 chats + 4 chats + 8 chats + 16 chats + 32 chatons + 64 chats + *128 chatons
254*


Huitième année...
2 chats + 4 chats + 8 chats + 16 chats + 32 chatons + 64 chats + 128 chats + *256 chatons
500*




En huit an on passe de 2 chats à 500... et encore, mon calcul est très gentil car je n'ai compté qu'une seule petite portée par ans aux femelles.
Voilà pourquoi stériliser est une nécessité et vos conneries sur les sois-disant "besoins" (tout bien entendu basé sur votre formidable expérience mais sur aucune étude sérieuse et concrète) d'un chat à procréer sont scandaleux sur un forum de protection animal car c'est CELA qui favorise les abandons. UNE SITUATION DANS LAQUELLE ON LAISSE À TOUTES LES FEMELLES DE SE REPRODUIRE NE SERAIT-CE QU'UNE SEULE FOIS EST TOTALEMENT IRRESPONSABLE ET NE POURRA JAMAIS ÊTRE GÉRÉE.

----------


## roger

Bien sûr , à la campagne , on a un défaut : on observe , on analyse et surtout on ne fait pas toujours confiance à ce qui s'écrit 
 Comme déja signaler j'ai appris à reconnaitre rien qu'à sa façon de fuir un lièvre d'une hase , à savoir si elle avait des lapereaux , voir combien sans les compter et pourtant je ne chasse pas et ne suis pas braconnier ( ce n'est qu'un détail )
 Pour en revenir à votre démonstration que je qualifierai de naïve et même angélique je relève quelques détails : 
-"_ pas avec leur frère mais avec d'autres_) :là vous êtes dans le rêve un animal ne se pose pas ces questions : avec son frère , sa soeur , son père , sa mère . Mince , c'est encore de l'observation non vérifiée sur le net 
 Quant à votre calcul , c'est tout simplement impossible . Sur un même secteur un aussi grand nombre de chats ( bien que théoriquement cela peut aller encore beaucoup plus vite )verrait s'abattre sur lui une calamité naturelle de régulation et ce , sans intervention humaine -----------c'est hélas pour moi , toujours et encore de l'observation : les lapins de garenne ont eu la myxomatose et les renards la rage : sur les 2000 ha de ma commune on sait qu'il y a régulièrement 6 à 8 renards mais quand on en a vu une cinquantaine ( certaine femelle chassant à moins de 10 m de l'homme ) cela n'a pas trainé = la rage avec toutes les peurs pour l'homme et les animaux domestiques dont les chiens , les chats , les cheveaux -------)
 Je ne comprends toujous pas pourquoi* un registre officiel de tous les animaux de compagnie* ne semble pas vous intéresser : que craignez- vous ?
- L'état civil de chaque animal serait à jour et il faudrait justifier sa présence ( visuel ) son décès ( certificat d'un vétérinaire ou d'équarissage ) : tout autre manquement durement sanctionné ce qui éviterait *les "pertes "* qui les font se transformer en animal errant d'ou tous vos problèmes qui sont bien loin d'être solutionner

----------


## ingrid-euh

il essaye déjà de naître et d'être respecter pour certaines espèces.

pour les chiens, apparemment, il y en a un. ce n'est pas la société canine machin ?
pour les rats domestiques, on avait un registre, mais il est en cours de restructuration.

----------


## sapphy

Cela ne serait opportun de créer un nouveau topic rassemblant tous les messages de ce post qui parlent de stérilisation des animaux de compagnies et de responsabilisation des adoptants afin de laisser propre et cohérent le post de boutchoup sur son BTS PA?

----------


## roger

Je ne parle pas du livre généalogique de chaque race qui n'est là que pour établir le pedi******* de chaque animal 
 C'est un registre comme chaque éleveur est tenu de tenir à jour sous peine de sanctions il est controlé SERIEUSEMENT par l'administration sans préavis 
 Y figure toutes les entrèes , toutes les sorties et il ne peut y avoir de disparitions : si un tel registre était tenu pour tous les animaux de compagnie le nombre des "*perdus "* diminuerait

----------


## sapphy

> vous êtes convaincue de la justesse de vos actions qui ne sauvent ( sous quelles contraintes ) qu'un petit nombre d'animaux mais hélas multiplient le nombre des animaux errants 
> Dans on ex-commune , pendant des années une vieille dame nourrissait une trentaine de chats errants  = ils proliféraient . A son décès , personne n'a pris le relais et on s'est aperçu que le nombre a fortement diminué : moins bien nourri les minettes ne font que 2 portées par an avec moins de naissances


Les asso nourrissent les chats errants mais les stérilisent aussi donc on ne peut pas dire aux assos que c'est de leur faute si le nombre d'animaux errants se multiplient! 
C'est la faute aux abandons, et là, je suis bien d'accord il faut informer et éduquer les futurs adoptants et adoptants, mais les assos le font également.

En ce qui concerne la régulation du nombre de chats errants, je trouve bien plus altruiste de les stériliser et les nourrir, que de les laisser entiers mais sans les nourrir dans le but de compter sur leurs mauvaises conditions de vie pour que leur nombre se réduise "naturellement"...   :hein2:

----------


## roger

Vous ne comprenez pas ( ou vous ne voulez pas comprendre )
Avant d'être errant un chat a eu un propriétaire qui , pour diverses raisons l'a abandonné :bien souvent avant les vacances  c'est tellement simple d'ouvrir la portière et de le pousser loin de chez soi = ce qui justifierait la tenue d'un registre officiel avec sanctions comme le font déja les éleveurs 
- un chat abandonné de cette sorte , au bout d'un ou 2 mois est difficilement récupérable et , pour l'avoir constaté ( je sais c'est encore mon observation )dans un hameau on connait le propriétaire de chaque chat , on ne voit pas d'abandons ------faut dire que c'est plus loin de la route nationale 
Quant à les stériliser , encore faut-il pouvoir les capturer :je n'ai pas critiqué le travail des associations ,j'ai seulement émis une idée pour diminuer  .......les abandons

----------


## sapphy

Je réagissais juste aux autres de vos propos. 
En ce qui concerne l'idée du registre, personnellement, je pense que c'est une idée à creuser et à réfléchir. Il est évident que cela pourrait être un excellent outil de responsabilisation, mais il faudrait néanmoins faire extrêmement attention aux abus de pouvoir. En effet, mal pensé ou trop lourd, cela pourrait avoir des effets désastreux car pour échapper à ce contrôle, certains pourraient cacher leur chat, ne plus l'emmener chez le véto et les élevages clandestins pourraient aussi augmenter...
Je ne serais pas étonnée que des réflexions sur ce sujet aient déjà été menées autant à la SPA qu'à la DSV. Pour ma part, je n'ai pour l'instant pas une vision assez large de la PA et des institutions pour pouvoir réellement commenter cette idée.

----------


## roger

_le post de boutchoup sur son BTS PA?_-
 Avez- vous porté plainte avec ce dossier ?

----------


## chupachup

5 ans après, je retrouve ce post. 
Porter plainte pour quoi ?

----------

